# How much is enough? NHR scheme



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all, having toyed with the idea of moving to Spain in the past, hubby and I are seriously considering a move to the Eastern Algarve. The NHR scheme is attractive to us as we would be living off of investment income from the UK mainly. I was wondering if folk could give me a steer about costs in general. We are a small family (one young child 5 years old). I speak French, Spanish and Italian. Not much Portuguese but confident I could learn it pretty quickly. Languages have been my living for the past 10 years. We would be looking at either a small house or a 3 bed apartment to rent for now. Would probably prefer our daughter to attend state school so that she can integrate and be bilingual. We would probably bring one car over with us. I think I understand roughly how the NHR works but would be seeking professional advice before we do anything. Is a budget of 2500-3000 euros per month realistic for us to have a comfortable life? What happens with healthcare in this instance? Once settled I would probably look to do some teaching online to supplement income and husband is a serial entrepreneur so sure he'd be looking for any opportunities! Portugal seems cheaper than the UK but as we've never lived there we obviously don't know. Also is 6 or 7 too old for our girl to move and pick up the lingo? Any input appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------

